
Show HN: Using statistics to restore pixel art images - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/pixelRestorer
======
atum47
On my way to create a color cycle like this one -
[http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/](http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/)
\- I end up creating this "app". The goal was to restore pixel art images. In
order for me to do that I needed two things: figure out the "size of the
pixel"* and coloring that pixel with the most likely color (of all it's
neighbors). So i wrote a basic algorithm that tries to figure it the "size of
the pixel"* and then color that pixel using mean, mode or median. I then make
the whole thing happen as if it was "rendering" so you can see the affected
pixels one by one.

*pixel is the smallest part of an image, when I say size of the pixel is that the artist may define a square of 8 by 8 real pixels as a pixel on its work.

